# People not talking to me at work



## Shyguy124 (Aug 17, 2013)

So its really hard for me to start conversations with people and its really hard for me to maintain them, my brain freezes up and I can't think of what to say. 

Well at work there are people who talk to me, I want to talk to people but its just hard for me and the only way to improve is by doing it. So I try to have conversations with people at work. but those are more with the people that say something first, that seem to want to talk to you. Then there are people who say nothing to me, its like I have to be the one to say something or they don't like me, idk. I am afraid that its because they don't like me or that because I'm not saying anything that they think I am stuck up.

so at work I think this girl is cute, I want to talk to her but starting conversations is hard and I tell myself "i'm going to say hi to her today" and then I can't. What sucks is that it seems like I'm the only one she doesn't chat up with. She literally talks with every person and rarely says a thing to me. I probably ruined things already... I don't know if its that she just doesn't like me at all or if I have to start a conversation, idk. People say she is nice but I'm like "how would I know, she ignores me". When she was first hired she would say "good night" to me and stuff, but that stopped. Then there was a time I was doing something and she came up to me and said hey how are you?, but that stopped. 

Then there was another time, we both came in at the same time but its been hours into the shift and I was standing over in a area and then she started doing something and as she came over to me she just randomly says "hi, (my name)".

But yeah, today I decided I was going to say good morning to her and did. She didn't really respond as nicely as to others she says it to and was talking to.

Mostly she just asks me for favors. Always like "can you do me a favor". 

what I hate about myself is that I can't be myself and have conversations with people. I do not think I'm ugly. Many girls have said I am cute. And I was told that while I wasn't working one day that a bunch of girls in the break room were talking about me saying how cute I was, I knew this one girl always hits on me but I am not interested in her at all and it gets awkward around there and that drives my anxiety up. 

I want a girl friend really badly, but I feel like I am doomed to never get one.


----------



## twistedlogic89 (Jul 13, 2013)

I think someone will come more naturally for you. I have a similar issue with guys that I like, or think I like. But I tend to really build these guys up in my head to be something they're not. I usually end up disappointed when we finally end up chatting. I have found the best guys when they approach me rather than the other way around. Maybe the same will be true for you with girls 

But I know your pain. At my last job, I was immediately attracted to this very cute guy who everyone thought very highly of but he just seemed to never talk to me. Everyone at work was adding me on facebook and when he finally added me, I was ecstatic. I still wasn't really able to talk to him though. Once on my lunch break I went out to a sitting area and saw he was there too. I locked eyes with him for a quick second and thought I'd just embarrass myself if I went over and sat with him, so I quickly sat down at the nearest table. Well...... a few days after that, i noticed he unfriended me on facebook. Sooo not a good feeling, haha. But after working with him a while, I realized I didn't really like him that much. 

Anyway, my advice would be to not get too wrapped up in one girl because you've probably built her up to be better than she really is. Maybe try giving the girl you're not that interested in a chance... she might surprise you!


----------

